# Side holes for Mark



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 8, 2014)

Mark @mark and I had been discussing side hole pots a bit... I told him I'd show him my jig for drilling them. Wife asked me to make a side hole purpleheart call this evening, so I figured I'd take a couple quick pics.

I start by drilling a 3/4" hole half way through... I finish with a 5/16" hole.

Then, I turn it round and cut the side how I want it.





Once it's the correct diameter, round, and the sides curved the way I like them, I bolt it to the jig with a 5/16" carriage bolt.





I have two lines marked on the jig. I mark the pot at both lines first, then move it to the bottom line and mark the top until I'm all the way around. Line the holes up and drill. I eyeball it and usually go just past the top of the forstner bit.

Once it's drilled, I drill the center hole on out all the way 3/4". Cut the inside of the pot just like a regular pot, except I find that I need to lower the soundboard about 1/8" lower. Then I cut the center hole out to fit a shotgun shell and recess it flush with the bottom. Spray some poly, let it dry, glue in the shell, and buff it out.

Unfortunately, this piece of wood had a crack in it that I didn't see, so I'll have to show a finished product once I get the time to get back out and make another.


----------



## mark (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks buddy


----------

